

Drone Hacked, Crashes, Injures Athlete - kayoone
http://kotaku.com/report-drone-hacked-crashes-injures-athlete-1559631471

======
SixSigma
Stretching the word "hacked" to it's limit.

If I walked into a store and turned over the TV with my own remote control,
suddenly I've "hacked" it.

